# Kitbashed SF M-190 New Year's Day Snowy Run



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

In Aug/Sept 2009, based on pictures from John McCall's book, "The Doodlebug" I kitbashed two Aristo Heavyweight Combines, some Doodlebug parts, and other fabricated parts into "The Ultimate Doodlebug" the "Old Pelican" # M-190. A unique doodlebug, she was articulated and had a 900hp distilate/diesel motor. Operation was from 1931 to 1967 from Kansas to Texas, to New Mexico. 









The model is seen in this video is operating on the snowy HedgeApple~RioGram RR, in Wichita, KS, on New Year's Day, 2010. I can't think of a better way to begin the new decade.
The model uses QSI RC-sound, with the NCE Gwire ProCab controller, with a range greater than 250 ft.


JimC


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTgyF1prjU8


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I remember seeing that at Marty's, good to see it once again, nice job!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now that is an impressive looking Doodlebug! It's my desktop wallpaper now!! 
Great work Jim, you can be proud on this model. 
Are there any in-progress pictures of it? Would love to see some more... 

Paul


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks Jim for the Video.. 
That brings back memorys when I was a 12 yrs. old and with my Folks on a Vacation in 1947 to Waldo KC. just after the War.
We went to visit the one and only time to see my Grandmother.
I don't remember it being painted War Bonet colors when I watched it come in to town...
Was there any that was just pullman Green or was it just plain dirty when i seen it.. You know as a kid one don't remember everything, but do remember how odd this train was and from Calif. not ever seeing anything like it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 02 Jan 2010 11:59 AM 
Tks Jim for the Video.. 
That brings back memorys when I was a 12 yrs. old and with my Folks on a Vacation in 1947 to Waldo KC. just after the War.
We went to visit the one and only time to see my Grandmother.
I don't remember it being painted War Bonet colors when I watched it come in to town...
Was there any that was just pullman Green or was it just plain dirty when i seen it.. You know as a kid one don't remember everything, but do remember how odd this train was and from Calif. not ever seeing anything like it. 

Yes the majority of Santa Fe doodlebugs (motor cars) were painted Santa Fe coach green (similar to Pullman green). I believe only two ever wore the warbonnet scheme. M 160, and M 190.

Below is what M 177 looks like. Although there were a few paint versions on Santa Fe doodle bugs, like the warbonnet and even a safety stripe version, most Santa Fe doodle bugs looked like the photo below:













And Jim, your model still amazes me every time you post photos of it. You did such a great job on her.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to bring back up an old link, but this one that Jim Carter make up is a one of a kind beauty. Anyway, just wonder... In your infrom. did you see any other Articulated Doodle bug that Santa fe had other than the M190 like Jim Carted done? I'm trying to see if i can build one, but need more Photos or inform to see what I can do. Just don't remember it being warbonnet colors. Thinking it was like Pullman green, Bring back a lot of memory's of my young days and Family in Waldo, Kc. that are now gone.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot find any other evidence of one like that... I researched all the "M" series I could find, and none other looked like that one. 

Greg 

p.s. if you find it, let me know, I want to build one too!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Sep 2011 08:51 PM 
I cannot find any other evidence of one like that... I researched all the "M" series I could find, and none other looked like that one. 

Greg 

p.s. if you find it, let me know, I want to build one too! 


........................................................................................................
Greg E.

I wonder if the M190, "The one that I seen," maybe before it was re-painted? I'm pretty sure it was articulated and never see anything like it. I had to run across the field from gram-ma house to see it up close dropping off the mail. That how Waldo got it's mail then.

It only stopped for a few min. and then it smoked like heck and went out of sight thru the wheat fields.

Hey, you know how kids are and old brain. I may not really seen the warbonnet color due to the thing sure was very dirty. I got in trouble when I got back to the house due to the grease and crap on my paints. Kids have to touch things you know.. hehehehe.

tk's Greg. for the comeback.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think only the M-190 was articulated, ATSF had other M series Doodlebugs in various colors. 
Are you sure your childhood doodle was articulated? 

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

M-190 was the only articulated doodle bug on the Santa Fe. 


M-190 did wear other paint schemes prior to the warbonnet scheme. I'm not 100% sure, but I think M-190 may have received the warbonnet paint in 1949 when its motor was replaced with an EMD 12-567.



The first was the "Saftey Stripe" scheme (green body with black and white stripes on the nose):












Then it wore the standard Santa Fe doodle bug scheme (green body with wing type emblem on the nose):


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 28 Sep 2011 11:34 AM 
M-190 was the only articulated doodle bug on the Santa Fe. 


M-190 did wear other paint schemes prior to the warbonnet scheme. I'm not 100% sure, but I think M-190 may have received the warbonnet paint in 1949 when its motor was replaced with an EMD 12-567.



The first was the "Saftey Stripe" scheme (green body with black and white stripes on the nose):












Then it wore the standard Santa Fe doodle bug scheme (green body with wing type emblem on the nose):













You known, that may have been it.. I looked like that, but dirty.. It was in 1947 that I seen it and if it was re-painted in 1949, ya this could be it with the strips on the front, but warbonet. 
You said that maybe when they replaced the motor in it. That maybe why it smoked so bad.. Need a upgrade.. 
It looked like it had a Harimon coach behind it and dirty green to to match. Laf.

Tk's. for the inform. Now just have to get some spec's on it.. Have to ck with Jim Carter to see if he as some from his.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot the "Not" in the last post.. Sorry.. 

You known, that may have been it.. I looked like that, but dirty.. It was in 1947 that I seen it and if it was re-painted in 1949, ya this could be it with the strips on the front, but NOT warbonnet. 
SORRY.. 
But, when I get to it That's what I want to make to hand down to the kids and to show how our family in thro day lived and had. May make it in Ho tho due to I have all of the parts for one and plus the coach.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Whoa!!!!!! What a one of a kind engine. Absolutley unbelieveable. I didn't know that the AT&SF had one of these!!!!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an e-mail form Jim Carter.. on the true facts.. I knew he would come up with the history of it..And I was sure I seen it painted green in 1947..So it was in 1949 they repainted it. 


Here is his inform........................................................................................................................
pimanjc has sent you the following message: 
Noel,The Old Pelican Doodlebug was a one of a kind. She ran from 1931 to 1968. She pulled heavyweights, and even on occasion freight cars. It had a 900 hp engine. First Distilate, and in 1949 changed to Diesel and was painted to warbonnet from green. It was articulated with two powered sets of trucks. See is you can find a book called "The Doodlebugs" by McCall. It is where I got most of my info.


Jm Carter..
.............................................................................................................................................

Tk's Jim C. Now later on start looking for stuff to build it with.. I have the NW-2 motor blocks and side frames to start with.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The 190 was a hard build. Thanks for all the kind words. I am very pleased with how she came out. I did a powerpoint presentation about the 190 build at the KC National GR conference last June. Historical information as well as the modeling were part of the presentation. Most of the parts of 190 had to be hand fabricated from the roofs, to the radiators, to the pilot, front coupler, ladders, the articulation, filling of windows, and the undercarriage of the baggage and loco. I had several hundred hours in building if over two months. Counting the electronics for RC, sound, batteries, and lights [not the cars behind it] , I have about $500-$600 invested in it.
As you read in my letter to Noel, 190 evolved over the years. The distilate engine was not very reliable with flames bleching up out of the exhaust several feet when first started up. The Diesel engine made a real difference in its performance and maintenance requirements. After being re-engined and painted warbonnet, she was assigned a permanent streamlined observation and pulled an average of five streamliner coaches. In one emergency situation, she pulled 15 cars across Kansas.

I tried my best to make her match the original. Here is an attached photo that show comparrasons of the prototype and model.













Jim C.


----------

